# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Bulky Knit Jacket with Hood



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern - Part of Handout #4
© Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers on the Knitting Paradise Forum
April, 2012

BULKY KNIT JACKET WITH HOOD

#10 needles
Markers
Bulky knit yarn #5 or #6 weight

Hood:

Cast on 48 stitches. Knit in garter stitch (knit every row) for 36 rows.

Next Row: BIND OFF 3 stitches, knit to last 3 stitches, BIND OFF 3 stitches.
NOTE: You are now at the neck edge. = 42 stitches.
Knit 2 or 3 rows. (See note below).
NO TE: Since you will be knitting EVERY ROW, you should make sure the RIGHT SIDE 

of the garment has the cast on trailing strand at the beginning of the row. In this manner, you will remember that you increase at the markers on the RIGHT SIDE row, and just knit across (slipping the markers - with no increase) on the WRONG SIDE rows.

Place markers as follows:
Knit 7, place marker (PM), Knit 7, PM, Knit 14, PM, Knit 7, PM, Knit 7. = 42 sts.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (8 sts increased).
Knit back across the row, slipping markers, with no increase until you have 15 stitches on the needle before the first marker. Stitches divided as follows:
15 (right front), marker, 23 (sleeve), marker, 30 (back), marker, 23 (sleeve), marker, 15 (left front). = 106 sts.

Sleeves:

Knit 15, remove marker, knit across 23 sleeve stitches ONLY, remove marker. TURN and knit back on these 23 sleeve stitches. Work on these 23 stitches for 16 rows. Bind off in knit. Leave a strand long enough to sew the sleeve seam.
Attach yarn on right side at underarm of completed sleeve and knit across 30 body stitches, remove marker, and knit across 23 sleeve stitches ONLY, remove marker. TURN and knit back on these 23 sleeve stitches. Work on these 23 stitches for 16 rows. Bind off in knit. Leave a strand long enough to sew the sleeve seam.
Attach yarn on right side at underarm of completed second sleeve and knit across the remaining 15 stitches. Knit back across all stitches, KNIT 2 TOGETHER at each underarm to anchor the two fronts to the back of the garment.

Body:

Knit in garter stitch for 16 rows. Bind off in knit.

Sew the sleeve seams. With a separate strand of yarn, complete the hood by folding the hood piece together with the top two corners meeting in the center. Then sew the top hood seam (on the wrong side). Turn the hood to the right side and fold back the cuff all around the edge, made when you bound off the 3 stitches on each side of the hood at the neckline. If necessary, you can tack down the corners of the hood cuff at the neck edge.

Hood Ties:

With bulky yarn it is not necessary to crochet or knit a strand for the ties. Just thread a long strand of bulky yarn on the darning needle and weave it in and out around the neck edge, leaving a long strand on each side for tying. Be sure to knot the ends of the strands.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Once again, you amaze me. Thanks so much for these!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

So cute!!! Elaine, thank KU for sharing your patterns. You are soooo kind!!! ;0)


----------



## m.r.b. (Dec 12, 2011)

You amaze me, too. I love the different yarns you use and love seeing the way the pattern looks with the different outfits. Thank you.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous outfit thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yet another beautiful wardrobe of clothes for the AG doll. I love the baby clouds set, it is adorable, love the others too but baby clouds is my favourite one. Leonora.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

They are all adorable! But that Baby Clouds one...I want that for me!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are so awesome! I love these patterns. After my holiday knitting is done I'll make a few of these for one of my granddaughters who is a girly girl and loves doll clothing. Thanks Elaine.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Everytime I see your beautiful designs I want to buy myself a doll and start a collection!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Any chance of sharing the pattern for the cute "boot" with the fluffly pom-poms? My DGD just saw the pictures and fell in love with them!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful - thank you!!


----------



## Andree (Mar 19, 2011)

Adorable as always, thanks.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for the adorable designs - again! I always get so excited when I see a topic reading "AG clothes"!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

You have such a lovely sense of colour as well. All the outfits look wonderful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

You are so talented, thankyou for sharing your lovely works of art.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

You are amazing! Thank you for the pattern.

Anita


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Thank you - So cute! Can't wait to try one!


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, thank you. This is darling


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we go again, just love making these outfits and thank you for the pattern, forever grateful,


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! Outfits are cute as always!!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you soooo much for ALL of your wonderful patterns. We should all have the best dressed American Girls in the world!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Ladyfingers, you've done it again. Just "Wowed" us with your beautiful creations. I love the way you put colors together and your outfits "pop" because of it. Beautiful job! Thanks so much for the patterns. You're the BEST! Patricia


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Another wonderful outfit, thanks you so much for this gift. We all love and look forward to your designs...thank you so much... have put it in PDF and word file for everyone... 

Cynthia


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

:lol: Clickety-click....thanks so much!!!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

TxCynDoll said:


> Another wonderful outfit, thanks you so much for this gift. We all love and look forward to your designs...thank you so much... have put it in PDF and word file for everyone...
> 
> Cynthia


Cynthia you are the best thank you so much


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The boot pattern is in AG knitting Handout #2 or #3, can't remember which one. 

For the one-piece jumpsuit (above) I worked the stockinette stitch for each pant leg - down 30 rows - then decreased the pant leg down to 20 stitches. Cut the multi-bulky yarn for the pants (leaving a long strand to sew the seam) and attached the coral yarn to knit the boots. Knit for 18 rows in garter stitch, then decrease for the heel as follows:
Knit 2 together at each end - 18 stitches
Purl 2 together at each end (knit remaining stitches) - 16 stitches
Knit 2 together at each end - 14 stitches
Knit 8 rows in garter stitch
Knit 2 together at each end - 12 stitches
Bind off. Sew seam from toe to top of boot. Cut yarn and weave in ends. 

Pick up strand of multi-bulky yarn and sew each pant seam and with one of the strands continue up the middle back of the pants to the waist. Cut bulky yarn. Weave in ends. Pick up strand of coral yarn and sew middle back seam to neckline. Weave in ends.

Make two pom-poms and attach one to the toe of each boot.

Naturally, you will dress the doll - feet first - so be sure to get her feet securely into the boots before pulling the garment up the legs to the waist, then insert her arms and continue to pull the garment up to fit properly. You may have to play " pull and tug" a little bit to get everything in the right place - but yarn stretches, so there's no problem.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

These are so cute. The white fuzzy one, I have some yarn I was trying to figure out what to do with, in front of me right now. It will be perfect for that. I am so excited.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you very much I love them all.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! They are just all beautiful.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Txcyndoll - thank you so much for putting in pdf form!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks so much-- my GD will love this outfit for her doll!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. Great Hooded Jacket.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Once againElaine you amaze us with your talents and your generosity!! Thank you for sharing so that we can make these for the little princess's in our lives!!
You truly are Mrs. Claus

Ps> Mackenzie and Courtney loved playing with all the Barbie clothes ..they spent hours enjoying them. I have since moved far away from them as my husband got a job transfer this past summer so now I am in the midst of reopening my daycare I hope it won't be long before I have new little girls sitting on the floor playing with those barbie clothes!! 

Thanks again for sharing your creativity !!


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

Thank you for converting the pattern to PDF...I really appreciate it!


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

Thank you again!!


----------



## yoda nana (Mar 26, 2012)

Thankyou so much for the wonderful patterns they knit up so nice you are so talented great work.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Some little girl(s) is going to be super happy. These are adorable.


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

These are way too cute!! Thank you!!!


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

i have found a few of these patterns, but only the top one of these pictures, can you give me a link for the rest if possible, do i just book mark them so i can find them easier, im just new on here and i love the site.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Margaret:

The Bulky Knit Jacket with Hood is the same pattern used in all three photos, just different yarns and colors. The white bulky jacket was knit with #8 needles and that gorgeous white fluffy yarn. The multi-colored yarn used for the jumpsuit is also the same bulky yarn. The coral yarn for the top and boots was Caron Simply Soft, a #3 weight yarn.

Send me an e-mail to: [email protected]

and I'll send you the 3 American Girl handouts.

Or send me a private message with your e-mail address. Just click on my name "Ladyfingers" above my Avatar photo and it will take you to my bio page. Then click on "PM" and the box will open for you to type your message. Click send and I'll get your e-mail address.

To get to all the other free patterns I've posted here, go up to the middle of the page, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers" and click on the Search button.

A list will open with all my patterns. Just click on each title to see the pattern and photo, plus comments by the knitters here. These patterns are included in the sub-title: "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". There is a PDF Download button included in the comments by "Daeanarah". Once you open one of the titles, see the pattern and photo, scroll down looking for comments by Daeanarah - the Download button will be in the middle of her remarks. Just click on the button and it will open a very nice copy of the pattern and photo on your computer - for easy printing.

If you click on any title opposite the sub-title "Pictures" you will see a series of photos - over 100 for the AG doll, many photos for Barbie, and lots of pictures for the tiny baby dolls. NO PATTERNS, just photos in this section.

The photos will match to the patterns in the 3 handouts for the AG doll, and the Barbie handout. The tiny baby doll patterns are posted directly to this website.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

nice job


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

got the email this morning thank you so much for these, i will be busy from now on, but will be popping on here for more advice from all my new friend, 
ps are the needle sizes in american and will double knit be okay for most of these items??


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. What more can I say, except beautiful clothes, as usual.


----------



## babe85 (May 19, 2013)

Need pattern for the Dress with Beige top and Brick skirt.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Go to Page 3 of this thread to find the Download for the bulky knit jacket with hood.

Use this same pattern for the hooded jacket in Caron's Simply Soft in multi-brick.

The dress is the "basic top with capped sleeves" pattern from Handout #2, with #6 needles, cast on and knit 2 rows in multi-brick, then change to plain beige yarn for the cropped top. At the end of each sleeve, knit 2 rows in multi-brick. Then knit 8-10 rows for the bodice. Attach the multi-brick yarn and knit 6 rows in garter stitch for the "belt area". Then switch to solid brick yarn to knit the pleated skirt - Knit 2, Purl 2 across the row. Work 12 rows in this ribbing. Then, on the WRONG SIDE, when you knit - work Knit 1, Knit and increase in the next stitch. (one knit stitch made, giving you 3 stitches for the knit "rib". On the RIGHT SIDE, you will still purl 2, but you will knit 3 across the row. This gives the skirt a slight flare.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You can find Elaine's Doll Patterns by doing a search

Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns.

There in many responses you will find the patterns that I've uploaded in PDF Format for easy downloading, and saving in a binder.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I just love these. Particularly the outfits with coordinating footwear!


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

So glad to have found the attached boot instructions! My plan is to hopefully make a pair of "footie" jammies!


----------



## Bev47 (Apr 1, 2011)

thank you once again! This is just what I needed to see. You are one awesome individual.

Sincerely,
Bev Crevar


----------

